# MI - Murphy in Kalamazoo - Gorgeous!



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This is Murphy - he is at Kalamazoo County Animal Services. Isn't he gorgeous?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16262159

Murphy 
*Golden Retriever*

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 64832 *

   

*More About Murphy*

If not redeemed by his owner, Murphy will be available for adoption on 4/30/10. He appears to be socialized, playful and entertaining. Murphy is trainable - he already knows basic obedience commands. He is about 1 year old. 

*My Contact Info*

Kalamazoo County Animal Services & Enforcement

Kalamazoo, MI
269-383-8775
I have contacted GRRoM, GLGRR, and GRRR - they're the group that rescued the sad senior in Battle Creek recently.

If my husband would agree to another dog, I would love this guy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you already contacted rescue.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per GLGRR - Murphy already has 4 families wanting to adopt him if he is not reclaimed!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Just confirmed through GRRoM that Murphy will be safe! 

He has numerous adoption applications, and if by chance none of those work out, GLGRR will take him. 

doing the happy dance for Murphy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm...the link now goes to an error page.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's wonderful! I hope he finds a great new home, but if his family is out there looking for him, I hope they reunite.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot believe that his family is not looking for him, what a beautiful boy! Happy tail wags that Murphy will have a happy ending!


----------

